# Empusa pennata



## empusapennata (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a macro - enjoy it!.







Regards


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 26, 2007)

Amazing! :blink:


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful mantis and brill pic


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 26, 2007)

Beauty!


----------



## Deroplatys (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

this is my dream mantis!And this pic is very nice


----------



## ThorEH (Oct 26, 2007)

Very good pic, of a beatiful mantid !


----------



## spawn (Oct 26, 2007)

What is their common name?


----------



## ThorEH (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't think they have one.. but it's of the european _Empusidae_


----------



## keelan (Oct 26, 2007)

fantastic image


----------



## empusapennata (Oct 27, 2007)

spawn said:


> What is their common name?


In spanish language are know by Diablotin, Diablillos** (Small Devil). Regards

** MORALES AGACINO, E. 1947. Mántidos de la fauna ibérica. Bol. Pat. Veg. Ent. Agr., 15: 131-164.


----------



## andy hood (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning mantid!!!


----------

